# New layers having problems?



## HellsBells (Sep 9, 2013)

I recently bought three new point of lay chickens. The little brown hen laid her first egg the next day - three weeks later she laid another. The bluebell and Speckledy started laying yesterday. Now - it's the brown hen that I'm worried about. She is the gentlest of the three and for the last two days she has been quite subdued - she is spending hours in the nesting box but can't appear to lay again. I'm quite worried about her. Any ideas? (Or it this normal)? None of my other 5 hens have had this problem. 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Some of mine seem to "need a magazine" when on the next box, others just squat, pop it out, and go about their day. Although, if she had been laying and is now having this issue, I would do a quick google search on Egg Bound and and least be aware of the signs to monitor for. I think it is The Chicken Chick site that has a good writeup on egg bound. But, if she is a new layer, she could just be playing around in the nest box, getting ready. And I just found the link. http://www.the-chicken-chick.com/2012/07/chicken-egg-binding-causes-symptoms.html

Jim


----------



## HellsBells (Sep 9, 2013)

Thank you so much Jim. I will check it out! It is only her third egg so let's just hope it's just her getting ready! 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

They do start out slow, so, it could be she just feels the urge, but nothing is there. I would not overly worry yet, but knowing what to look for sure helps. 


Jim


----------

